# Blue Chip Feed Balancer - Anyone used?



## solly3066 (14 December 2010)

Hi All,

Would be interested to hear your views on this if you've used it, or if you rate  something else above it?

Have checked out their website and case histories do look good. 

Thanks!


----------



## skewbald_again (14 December 2010)

solly3066 said:



			Hi All,

Would be interested to hear your views on this if you've used it, or if you rate  something else above it?

Have checked out their website and case histories do look good. 

Thanks!
		
Click to expand...

Yes and I swear by it, I find it just does ... everything. Ours were on various things for respiratatory issues, digestive issues, weight loss, weight gain  
Put them on Blue Chip Original, and gradually everything else has gone and they all keep well.
Beginning to think I was just a bit overzealous, I phased it out once and, never again! They all went backwards instantly.

So a big thumbs up from me.


----------



## millitiger (14 December 2010)

tried it about 7 years ago and it did absolutely diddly squat.

then tried Topspec and have used it on every horse since and it is really fabulous stuff, everything looks great on it.


----------



## Laafet (14 December 2010)

Well a well respected independant nutrionist did say to me that Blue Chip was £39 on advertising and £1 on ingredients. I've never had that much success with it, had much better results with Topspec. Blue chip sent most of mine loopy!


----------



## thatsmygirl (14 December 2010)

Topspec all the way for me, I have the whole yard on topspec now. 
Iv saved so much on feed by useing their balancers and even the tbs who use to be feed ( topline cubes, alfa a oil, speedibeet,) twice a day and still look ok ish, are now feed topspec comphensive in a handfull off topspec chop and are fat. 
Iv got a chart which compairs blue chip to topspec and topspec is by far the best spec. Blue chip won't state quite a lot off vit/min levels and there's a lot missing which topspec have. It's very interesting to look at and from looking you see that blue chip hasn't got a lot in or very low levels. If you would like a copy I would be more than happy to photo copy it and send a copy to you. Pm me if you would like a copy.


----------



## jackpolling (14 December 2010)

top spec all the way, again i have heard that blue chip doesnt contain half the goodness of topsprc. Bluechip sent mine a bit daft, but i have my 4 year old on topspec and hes been alot happier horse on it. It helps in all areas, even temprement id say because if a horse is lacking in certain vitamins its amazing how they can change, but this has everything! good luck! x


----------



## pip6 (14 December 2010)

I used it & pro for years & was pleased with the results. Then I looked at the ingredients & decided to switch to Topspec as it wasn't grain based. Horses have continued to do very well with less silliness & it costs less per bag as well. Sticking with Topspec.


----------



## paulineh (14 December 2010)

Over Priced

I use Baileys Lo Ca and find it great. I will be trying the Pro balance from Baileys next year.

Have had problems with Top Spec so will not use that one.


----------



## solly3066 (14 December 2010)

Thanks Everyone,

That's really helpful


----------



## Chestnut mare (14 December 2010)

Love blue chip . The first winter my mare was on it was the best she's ever wintered and actually had weight on for once! The first summer I got loads of compliments about my mare looking well.


----------



## pinktiger (14 December 2010)

i had heard that top spec can send some horses a bit daft too?? is that the case????  How can the baileys Lo cal put weight/condition on???


----------



## TallyHo123 (14 December 2010)

Havent used it myself but always heard great things about it.


----------



## Depp_by_Chocolate (14 December 2010)

I've used Blue Chip in the past and had good results from it.  Have also used Top Spec and I wasn't impressed with it and I haven't used it since.  I don't use Blue Chip now as its more than I want to pay and my ponies are doing well on their high fibre diet anyway.


----------



## thatsmygirl (14 December 2010)

I don't see how topspec can make any horse loopy, it's cereal and grain free, low sugar and starch and high fibre. 
Maybe it was what they were feeding with it? Or the fact the horse went onto a balanced diet and getting all he should? And felt well


----------



## HKJ (14 December 2010)

I started my 3 year old (KWPN) on Blue Chip Original 4 weeks ago, but I also did a worm count on her as, even though she is on a worming program, I just couldnt keep the weight on.

Turns out she had worms, so now, after being wormed and she is still on Blue chip, she has ganined weight and is looking great.

I can't say if the blue chip worked, or if its a combination of both.

She is quite lively in the field at the moment though!!!!


----------



## Cuppatea (14 December 2010)

blue chip is used a lot in the racing industry and it *does *work to keep weight on. 
Redmills do a cheaper one called growcare and we have had very good results with that too.


----------



## thatsmygirl (14 December 2010)

Rowenna said:



			blue chip is used a lot in the racing industry and it *does *work to keep weight on. 
Redmills do a cheaper one called growcare and we have had very good results with that too.
		
Click to expand...

The way I looked at it when I went to start my lot on balancers was to get a full print out off every level off vit/mins etc within the balancers which was very interesting. Blue chip is a lot off money for not a lot off goodness to be honest. I haven't compaired growcare yet but some off the racers were on it but have been swapped to topspec racing balancer. Might compair now out off interest but yet to find a higher spec balancers than topspec.


----------

